# Dubai to Abu Dhabi Shuttle



## brixton62 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am driving to Abu Dhabi from Dubai every day which is exhausting. Can anyone suggest an alternative such as an existing shuttle bus or a car pool that I can join? Or is anyone interested in sharing the cost of a taxi?


----------

